# Awesome IDEA



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I was reading on the Fuge the other day on how to get a stuck choke tube out and how to fix sticky hulls in my chamber. I came accross the idea of keeping a adjustable cylinder brake hone in my gun toolkit. All I can say is wow!! I think everyhunter should have this for there cleaning kit. I used it to smooth the inside of my shell extension, and to clean out the breach. It is a great item for smoothing up dirty and worn metal tubes. I bought it from the auto parts store here in town for $13.00. If you dont have one yet buy one!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks for the tip Blake, what's one more tool gonna hurt, and it'l probably get used sooner than I think!!


----------

